# Will drinking red bull clean out your system?



## MagicBus420 (Apr 22, 2008)

I read somewhere that if u drink 2 or 3 red bulls it will clean your system out does it work? and does anyone know anything else that will clean out your system?


----------



## Pookiedough (Apr 23, 2008)

Nope red bull wont do squat,better off drinking tons of water....at a reasonable pace so you don't kill yourself.


----------



## BudMarLeY (Apr 27, 2008)

drink lots of water and take a few cranberry pills to add some color to ur watered down piss, so when u do get tested they wont think you poured water in it


----------



## rev3la7ion (Apr 28, 2008)

Actually it speeds up the fat burning process with tons of niacin. That's what red bull has a lot of in each can. If you OD on niacin your body starts to burn fat up at a really fast pace but makes your body temperature go up and you feel like you're melting almost. But it does work. You have to OD on it for it to work. This works with most energy drinks. But you have to drink a lot of them.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

ice tea works well...


----------



## Pookiedough (Apr 28, 2008)

rev3la7ion said:


> Actually it speeds up the fat burning process with tons of niacin. That's what red bull has a lot of in each can. If you OD on niacin your body starts to burn fat up at a really fast pace but makes your body temperature go up and you feel like you're melting almost. But it does work. You have to OD on it for it to work. This works with most energy drinks. But you have to drink a lot of them.


If this is true wouldn't you be better off just taking a few niacin supplements "not the non flush" kind and enjoying the lovely effect of it?I remember niacin well, the insanely pink skin "almost sunburned looking" and the feeling of being super hot even in 30 degree weather....niacin its a helluva drug.


----------



## rev3la7ion (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep, that's why some head shops sell niacin supplements.


----------



## Dopalicious (May 1, 2008)

Shortbus08


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 1, 2008)

red bull wont do it. You can take niacin pills with golden seal and then flush your body with tons of water or cranberry juice. Careful with the niacin it will make you get hot red and itchy too much you start to feel like your gonna freak out


----------



## paranoia (May 23, 2008)

I think it does actually, there is Niacin in Red Bull. The sugar free Red Bull, which I have been drinking for awhile, consists of 100% Niacin. I use to drink the sugar free for awhile, one time in specific when I was probation they gave me a random UA at school. I had just had that previous Friday, it was now Monday. Anyhow I dropped the UA and she tested it. I thought for sure I was screwed because I had just smoked 3 blunts that Friday. The test was negative, although it showed some tiny trace amounts of marijuana, which could have easily been inhaled from people smoking around you, so she said. That weekend I was pretty much living on Red Bull, and it came out of my system pretty well. I think if you drink a few Red Bulls each day with some water as well it should come out of your system pretty easy.


----------



## Kel04 (Jul 2, 2015)

Idk if red bull works but what has done the trick for me is pickle juice or vinegar. Drink some I do least a cup of pickle juice per least 3 times before doing the test if possible or works even better to do it the day before (Do not smoke after drinking the pickle juice or vinagar don't be dumb) and that should do the trick you don't know how many times it's worked for me if you smoke a lot maybe you'll need lil more time and dosage than me. Red bull plan sounds dangerous to me though


----------



## jtizzle (Jul 8, 2015)

I am also curious about how to clean out. What about hair follicle testing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin123471 (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's my experience with drug testing (urine tests only). 

Those little panels that they drop into the urine are very, very sensitive. Those pick up the smallest of traces of THC and other drugs. The laboratory tests are not as sensitive and there's a scientific reasoning for that, but it's too lengthy to epxlain here.

Depending on your metabolism, and how much you smoke, I'd bet your system will be clean in about 15-16 days. 21 days for sure, and if you're a little overweight, it'll take as many as 36 days. If you're alot overweight, more than a month.

If you fail a panel test that anybody can buy at a drug store, you have a right to demand a lab test. I once failed a pre-employment panel drug screen. They gave me the option of going to a lab. I did that same day and passed that drug test after having laid off the weed for 15 days. The last bud I'd smoked was some 25.2% Bruce Banner from CO.

As others have said, drink lots of water. Get some exercise. Take those cranberry pills. Steer clear of over-the-counter medications before your test. Stay clean and sober for at least 15 days and you'll probably be fine.

If you fail the test, tell the person you were in a legal state recently and see if they''ll cut you some slack.

Hair tests? You're fucked. They can pick up how many freaking aspirins you've taken in the past year from a hair test.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Jul 23, 2015)

a gallon of water plus pure riboflavin for piss color, and creatine worked so easily. This is what they put in those detox drinks, creatine and ribflavin. The UA nurse checks for color of piss, thats the riboflavin, creatine adds the protein they need to see, and the water dilutes anything they could read. worked like a charm for me and was uber cheap.

disclaimer* when you buy riboflavin and creatine, dont mention they are for a drug test. I was kicked out of a GNC for casually mentioning i need a small amount of creatine to pass a drug test.


----------



## CaptainKorea (Aug 17, 2015)

For all of you that have a question about red bull working or not I shall tell you and give you more information in one week after I UA. I currently am on probation and haven't tested in a week, and while the 3 weeks have gone by I have smoked about Three Grams and I will let you know if red bull works, I have drank 3 red bulls in the past hour, I have drank a cup of coffee and about 24oz of water I drank 2 red bulls about 6 hours ago and drinking my 3rd red bull at the moment I have To test in about 3 hours so I will get back to you all in a week to tell you if red bull works or not cause currently I've been barely been drinking water till about 8hours ago and and barely eating so the only thing that would have made me pass the test will be the red bull cause I am living a bad life style. I am 6'1 and weigh about 180 pounds I am younger then the age I had put on this profile not giving a # of my age but I am older then the age of 14 so if you do have any questions or anything let me know, catch ya'll later


----------



## texasjack (Aug 19, 2015)

You won't be able to update us in jail...


----------



## Cookie88 (Mar 21, 2020)

Ok so I've read all these and I'm just going to say I've used the red bull and water combo and I've passed Everytime. Now here's the thing I started a day before and drank nothing but water at a tolerable pace. Imma big girl so to make sure I was ok I drank 2 of those crystal geyser 64oz jugs the day of testing and I grabbed 2 big red bulls but only ended up using one and I peed so much before I tested but my urine ran clear and the thing with the red bull as others have said it contains niacin I'm sure you could just use that but I haven't tried it. I use the red bull for the niacin and color because I drank so much water it was obviously clear so to add color I drank red bull and to help cover tracks the niacin is there. I've passed Everytime this is my go to to pass my drug test I'm 245lbs so idk I've always done this. Stop smoking as soon as you know you have to test and go from there.


----------



## Amotherfuckerwithnoshame (May 12, 2022)

Cookie88 said:


> Ok so I've read all these and I'm just going to say I've used the red bull and water combo and I've passed Everytime. Now here's the thing I started a day before and drank nothing but water at a tolerable pace. Imma big girl so to make sure I was ok I drank 2 of those crystal geyser 64oz jugs the day of testing and I grabbed 2 big red bulls but only ended up using one and I peed so much before I tested but my urine ran clear and the thing with the red bull as others have said it contains niacin I'm sure you could just use that but I haven't tried it. I use the red bull for the niacin and color because I drank so much water it was obviously clear so to add color I drank red bull and to help cover tracks the niacin is there. I've passed Everytime this is my go to to pass my drug test I'm 245lbs so idk I've always done this. Stop smoking as soon as you know you have to test and go from there.


So, tomorrow it's my drug test to work on a boat, I've stopped smoking 27 days ago buuuuuuuuut I took a hit 5 days ago. This time I didn't drank as many water as I usually do in 30 days and today I dranked lots of Expresso shots in the airport plus 2 red bulls(the free sugar one 100% niacin) but I have to admit, I took my precautions and did some exercises, drank tea very often. This is the only thing I'm leaning on because I need to make sure that this HAVE TO WORK hahahaha don't wanna fail, need the job. This is my first time put inside of me that much of caffeine and niacin, I still have more than 24 hours to pee alot. This article really helped me to get through my fear. Niacin must do the job.


----------



## lusidghost (May 12, 2022)

I don't even have to look at the dates to know that a thread was posted between 2008 - 2012. You all were wild back then.


----------



## Amotherfuckerwithnoshame (May 12, 2022)

2022 bro


----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 12, 2022)

Idk about cleaning you out but the new Strawberry Apricot flavor is addicting


----------



## bam0813 (May 12, 2022)

Only if they are 80/20 grey goose


----------



## harrychilds (May 17, 2022)

The best way to clean out your system is probably just drinking water for about 3 or 4 days and eating no food. I would probably add some fruit squash to the water though, just to give you a boost of energy from the sugars


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 17, 2022)

Cranberry juice is supposed to help.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Cranberry juice is supposed to help.


You're best bet is going down to the school yard around recess and trading full sized candy bars and m83s for pee.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 17, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> You're best bet is going down to the school yard around recess and trading full sized candy bars and m83s for pee.


I use to get a sober friend piss for me when I was in outpatient as a kid. They gave them to me all the time because they thought I was still smoking. I wonder why,


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I use to get a sober friend piss for me when I was in outpatient as a kid. They gave them to me all the time because they thought I was still smoking. I wonder why,


I too was outpatient as a kid hah. I told my PO when I was 16 there was no way I was going to ever pass a piss test after the 2nd fail. Told her I was just going to skip town. I did. They straight up took me out of the system. 1 kid left behind


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 1, 2022)

No lmao of course it won’t. All you can really do is excercise while consuming less than calories you burn and overhydrate before you pee in the cup so your urines diluted. Or you can use fake/someone else’s pee. That’s it there’s no special magic drink or pill that will clear your system for a piss test. You want to metabolize drugs faster, increase your metabolism through diet and exercise and I’m not calling you fat, I have no way or reason to assume that. It’s just that diet and excercise (and stimulants too) are how you increase metabolism and your metabolism is how your body processes things it takes in for use and waste.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 1, 2022)

Y’all still doing the niacin thing, lmao yeah not gonna do anything but make you itch. Literally everything trick you’ve heard is wrong any success can be attributed to chugging enough beverages to dilute urine to below readable levels or being a light user who was over worried and had no more thc in their system. That’s it. No quick easy fix for it


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jul 2, 2022)

Instructions unclear, niacin did not give me wings. But my piss is on fire. When do I boof the pectin?


----------



## RIS (Jul 4, 2022)

Energy drinks just make you feel like you are the hulk when you piss.


----------

